# 2014 Region 5 On-Road Championship



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.accesshobbies.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Region-5-Flyer.pdf

January 17th -19th Access Hobbies will be hosting the Region 5 Champs. Hotel Info, Entry information and classes can all be found on the flyer. Hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

How much is the day/weekend roar pass??

& what do (nt) mean??


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Weekend pass is $15 and 1yr membership is $25

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Just posted a thread on RCcTech On Road Forum also.

Steve


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

dragrace said:


> Weekend pass is $15 and 1yr membership is $25
> 
> Steve Dunn


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great track......this will be an event not to miss


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Talked to a few people last week that said they are coming. Let see if we can beat the entry count from last year. I think it was around 70 racers.

Steve


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

dragrace said:


> Talked to a few people last week that said they are coming. Let see if we can beat the entry count from last year. I think it was around 70 racers.
> 
> Steve


82 to be exact, for a one day race.

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> 82 to be exact, for a one day race.
> 
> Monti


this is true...i think ppl like the ideal of it being 1day:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

If it was three qualifiers on Sat and one plus the main on sunday it would be worth it for me.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I heard its gonna be Friday practice, Saturday some practice and 2 rounds of qualifiers, Sunday final qualifier and mains.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

I plan on coming down to run 1/12


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Im in for 1/12th and TC Stock....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Peterson said:


> Im in for 1/12th and TC Stock....


If he is going, I guess I have to also. Somebody needs to keep this guy in check.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Adam B said:


> If he is going, I guess I have to also. Somebody needs to keep this guy in check.


And I will be there to keep you from getting TC suicidal! 

Just confirmed with work that I will be distributing nut punches if they make me miss this race. :thumbsup: 

Time to get a room sorted!

Mike


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

any idea what time this would wrap up on Sunday ?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

The plan is to be out of there around 3-4pm on Sunday.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Will TC tires be on hand for purchase? 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Will TC tires be on hand for purchase?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


I told you I got your back jack. I have sweeps and should have an extra set of Solaris. I also have a new bag of Jacos, but thinking about putting those on eBay, lol.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Will tires be on hand for purchase?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Will they?????


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I forwarded the question to the shop....They have Sweeps ordered.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

What time do the qualifiers start on sat and sunday


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

jonesy112 said:


> What time do the qualifiers start on sat and sunday


curious to know myself...just might have a chance to make it, but I probably would have no practice though....practice, who needs practice?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

The filer is on their website.....link is in the first post


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> The filer is on their website.....link is in the first post


I can't see where it states what time first qualifier is going to start.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone interested in mod TC?...........


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

PAUL he's calling you out!!! come on Chicky! Dont be a wuss!!!





(please don't run stock)


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> PAUL he's calling you out!!! come on Chicky! Dont be a wuss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, embarrass me in mod, not Mike in stock!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:



cwoods34 said:


> Yeah, embarrass me in mod, not Mike in stock!


now your talkin!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigz84 said:


> practice, who needs practice?


Practice is overrated. That's what qualifying is for.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Practice is overrated. That's what qualifying is for.


right.....

sooo,
no timetable on when the Qualifiers are going to start? sad to say, but this info is going to make or break me on coming out on Saturday. If qualifiers start late on Saturday, I just might haul ass down there to get in on some fun. but if you start early in the day, well... you all have a great weekend. I wish I was there.

what's the head count at right now...just curious?


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone interested in mod TC?...........


I'll come out and run mod with you cody if you show me how to setup my chassis...and if you don't mind having to drive around a rolling obstacle every 5 laps.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt P. said:


> I'll come out and run mod with you cody if you show me how to setup my chassis...and if you don't mind having to drive around a rolling obstacle every 5 laps.


Come on out, I don't mind playing mechanic


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

cwoods34 said:


> Come on out, I don't mind playing mechanic


I just finished building my 418 a week ago. I'm not sure how much you know about Tamiya's, but I know they are designed specifically for mod touring. If I come out, your welcome to put you're magic setup touch on it.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Matt P. said:


> I just finished building my 418 a week ago.


I can also be of assistance for that particular shade of blue.....

Mike


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Matt P. said:


> If I come out, your welcome to put you're magic setup touch on it.


I'd make sure I have some protection if I were you. Cody has been known to spread disease with his "magic setup touch"... I'm just sayin' 

-Sean


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

*Schedule?*

Okay, Attendance is looking a little stronger than initially anticipated, so the schedule is as follows.

Fri. Track doors open at 2pm, practice from 2 to 10. 

Saturday: track opens at 8 am, late arrival practice from 8 to 1:30, First round of Qualifying starts promptly 2PM. Should be around two hours per round, 3 rounds (resort after two), should see us finish up between 8 and 9pm. 

Sunday: doors open at 8am, one hour of open chaos, I mean practice. Last chance qual starts at 9:15am, Mains will commence at 12PM. This should have everyone on the road fairly early, and still let us do some serious racing!!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Everyone please bring your Roar card to show you are current, otherwise you will be buying a weekend membership in order to race.

Steve Dunn


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahhh, and another reminder, we are an SXT 3.0 only facility.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like I will be down Saturday morning.


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

Mike Slaughter said:


> I can also be of assistance for that particular shade of blue.....
> 
> Mike


That would be awesome. Light Blue is the Right Blue.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Not going to make it this year. Running local tonight, racing Dirt Oval tomorrow.
Shoveling the driveway Sunday.

Remember guys, "HAVE FUN" it's just toy cars and I hope everyone arrives home safely.

Jeremiah

Oh yeah,

GOOD LUCK


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Things are getting serious. Franchise Racing Products' proprietor, Mike Wise is in the house.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

He's not the twenty-seventh leading candidate for RCCA 2014 Driver of the Year for nothing!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

How is the pit space looking Ian. I am joining you guys in the morning.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great Time fellas Thanks again to Ian and Joe, great track, great service, great time!


----------

